# Solar flares and shortwave radio



## Firefly (Apr 27, 2009)

Does anyone here know anything about the effects of solar flares on shortwave radio reception?? I hear we're in a seven year cycle for major flareups- is this true??


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Firefly said:


> Does anyone here know anything about the effects of solar flares on shortwave radio reception?? I hear we're in a seven year cycle for major flareups- is this true??


According to the reports that I have found, we are in a decline in solar activity. The peak was around 1998 when we hit the peak of global warming. Since then, solar activity has been slowing down and the average temperatures globally have also been declining.

The Farmer's Almanac (2009) has also reported the same findings.

At Intellicast, they have charts showing sun-spot activity and the effects of solar-flares. The predictions there state that if sun-spot activity reaches very low levels, the planet could be moving to a state of ice-age.

Link to Intellicast's chart


----------



## greaseman (Jun 13, 2009)

*solar flares, and EMP's*

If a solar flare is bad enough, it can do quiet a bit of damage to electronics. In the event of a nuclear war, the problem with EMP's will knock our way of life back to the 1800's
Nothing with a solid state transistor will function again--all fried. that means no communication, no computers, no radios, no nothing. Back to pre telegraph days.
I guess someone could open up Pony Express again. I do believe that tube type radio equipment would be ok, but not much of that around except in older Ham radio, and short wave stuff.
Anything else that survives would have to be in a Faraday cage to survive the pulse of energy from a nuclear device.
Hope this info helps.


----------



## Jehiel Balfour (Aug 8, 2009)

Convert the frequency in Megahertz to actual wave length lets say 29 Megahertz is roughly 10 meters,or about 30 feet right.So,because I am going to tap right in the middle that is,15 feet to the left and 15 feet to the right.This makes a full wavelength dipole antenna all it takes is one 30 length of 12 gauge wire, and a wire from there to the back of your receiever.


----------

